# Media Room Wall Soundproofing



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, I have attached a copy of my media room for you guys to see and give me some ideas on the best way to soundproof the walls. The media room is in the basement and is surrounded on two sides by concrete foundation and the other side is my media room equipment/storage area. I will be installing the following equipment.

Room size will be 23' 3" length and 15' 6" width and 9' ceiling with Polk in wall speakers 4) LC265I 2) LCI-RTS100 1)LCI-RTS-C. All the speakers will be inside the walls or ceiling mounted (LTS-RTS100) inside their Custom Built Performance Enclosures (made by Polk). 

I was thinking of putting a double layer of 5/8 thick drywall together with Green Glue in between them on the walls and ceiling. Is this enough or do I need more? Any recommendations are welcome. Thanks, Dean


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I can't see very well but it appears that the rear of the room is open to the rest of the basement? If so, then the double drywall won't help much. Inwalls will also compromise the shell isolation somewhat.

Bryan


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Bryan is right as usual. Hopefully your soundproofing plans can start at the framing . Decoupled framing is the first big step toward low frequency isolation: http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/library/articles/elements_of_room_construction/


----------



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for the information. Since the construction of the room has not started what exactly do I need to tell the builder that I want done to the room and can you give me an estimate of the cost that I am looking at for the decoupling of the walls and ceiling?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Make sure that none of those walls are structural. Have him build them 1/2" short and tie to the joists above with DC-04 Clips. Double drywall and Green Glue will work well if you can seal up the room. Plan on solid core wood doors. 

Pay close attention to routing and isolation of HVAC ducting as well as making sure you don't defeat the whole thing by cutting 12 8" holes for can lights...

Bryan


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

eek... Well it depends on if you dive into the deep end of the pool... or the really deep end.

Essentially decoupled walls (see here): http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/library/articles/room_within_a_room/ THis is generally done with framing

Decoupled ceiling: This is generally done with whisper clips and channel. If you have the option, I might suggest digging this as deep as possible. Maybe that's already done. 

You will need to deal with ventilation. I see this as the #1 area overlooked with DIY builds. Air needs to get in and out, while keeping the sound in. The room soffits can be mufflers.


----------



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

Pay close attention to routing and isolation of HVAC ducting as well as making sure you don't defeat the whole thing but cutting 12 8" holes for can lights...

Not sure what you mean from the above --Do you mean recessed lighting?


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Soffit muffler.


Bryan's point about the recessed can lights is a very good one.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Oops. Sorry. Typo. I meant BY cutting holds, not BUT cutting holes.

Any time you cut into the shell of the room that's been sealed, you're letting sound in and out. Consider sconces on columns, recessed lighting in soffits which are built after the room is drywalled, etc.

Bryan


----------



## DeanHT (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow!! I see that I am over my head on this one. :scratch: I will definately have to get with the builder and the local soundproof guys and work something out. onder:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Just remember 3 things:

Decouple the room from the rest of the structure.

Mass is your friend in stopping sound in and out.

Think of the room as a bucket and the sound as water. If there's a hole, it doesn't matter where or how big, you're going to get wet.

Bryan


----------

